# VIOTIA | Heptapolis - World Cultural Center | Pro



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

"The “HEPTAPOLIS” will be a Global Standard Ecological-Geometric City.
It will be built on horizontal planes, designated by three concentric, circles with radii of unequal length.


Each circle will extend to a different height scale, and the maximum (outer) will be enrolled in regular, equilateral heptagon walls, known as Olympian WALLS.


In the PROPYLAIA of the “HEPTAPOLIS” will be placed a magnificent marble statue of Alexander the Great on the throne, crowned by Hellas.
On either side, seated at his feet, History and Glory lean on his legs.


The OLYMPIAN WALLS will be built by hewn stones that are called PETRES (Latin script).


PETRES will bear the names of donors who paid the cost of PETRES for the construction and installation on the walls.


The OLYMPIAN WALLS will be 7 meters in height with exterior buttresses, similar to those of the Acropolis of Athens. In the middle of each side will be a gate, 27 meters wide and 9 meters high. The total length of each side of the walls will be 574 meters.


The main gate of «HEPTAPOLIS», called the EPHESUS GATE will have a length of 55 meters and height of 9 meters and will be in three parallel rows, a total of 3 x 9 = 27 columns.


The gate will be called GATE OF LIGHT, featuring on 2 giant bases, the statues of Apollo and Athena.


The side walls of the GATE OF LIGHT will be parallel to the imaginary axis of the spring and winter solstices on the site in which the «HEPTAPOLIS» is built.


Inside the “HEPTAPOLIS” will be divided into peripheral zones which will tend to the center and will be called: ZOSTER, KYTTARON, PYREN and THOLOS (Dome).
*The role of national, European and global*

*1. NATIONAL CHARACTER*


Support of our national identity, a project that will reverse the current European and international perspective on the decline of the values ​​of Greek society, its relationship with the State and the State with Society.


Support the national economy with the introduction of many ekatomyrrion euro will be paid and will be introduced in Greece, from donors and investors of the project.


Utilization of Educational and Cultural Tourism will renew with 25 to 30 million overnight stays by foreign visitors annually, who in addition to “HEPTAPOLIS” and will visit other archaeological sites and museums in Greece, a substantial balance on our cash deficits.
Support the Greek cultural heritage, with a more international recognition of our country as a world center of Letters, Arts and Sciences.

*2. EUROPEAN CHARACTER*


“HEPTAPOLIS” will be a new center attendance Society European leaders, politicians, scientists and researchers, who were unable to date meeting in Brussels or in other cities to discover the Uniform Ethics, historical and cultural identity of European citizens, and this is because absent these concentrations the area of intellectual cohesion and teamwork of intellectuals, which together meet and discover the best solutions required.


“HEPTAPOLIS” as a pole of attraction for intellectuals of European and international scientific community, will give the required organic solutions to the problem of integrated European policies.


“HEPTAPOLIS” will join forces European scientists, research and experimental center and all stakeholders working for the salvation of the ecosystem.


This compound is a common center of Applied Technology, will reduce costs by state in addressing pollutants Ecosystem while will accelerate research and experimental activities through the center ‘GREEN PLANET EARTH”is a far as possible, faster results consolidation ecosystem and salvation Fauna and Flora.


*3. GLOBAL CHARACTER*


The electronic exchange of ideas and from the Information Centre “HEPTAPOLIS” will unite the scientific and spiritual forces of the globe in a “common center” that “will belong to everyone.”


This ‘common center’ will be in essence “house of a global family” whose members will have the opportunity to jointly tackle the global problems like the problem threat Ecosystem in the same indoor growing of Spirit, Science and Technology to achieve a fast time and at the lowest cost, best possible outcome.


The distribution of achievements in all forms of mental activity, will form a new compass for decision-making centers of politics, science, intellect, and art and would dilute the individual resulting differences between rival forces that threaten Today most any other season , the whole of Humanity.


===================


*ZOSTER (outer zone)*



The ZOSTER has a width of 333 meters, covering the entire region of the “HEPTAPOLIS”.


Externally it is bounded by the Olympian Walls and will be linked to the 7 gates of the «HEPTAPOLIS» to be used for the smooth entry and exit of visitors.


The vast region of the ZOSTER can be built of marble.
The Alexandrian library will have atrium facades in the style of galleries of the classical period with Doric columns and elaborately painted capitals.


In the Alexandrian library, all member states of the United Nations participate. There is a universal collection of all forms of literature, from books, film, marble inscriptions and papyri, by electronic CD and DVD.


Each country, according to the volume of culture, history and culture on display, will have the appropriate space available.
The ALEXANDRIAN LIBRARY will be linked electronically with larger libraries and collections of the academic world for optimal information for every citizen of the world in any language.


Along the entire length of the inner periphery of the ZOSTER the enormous building complexes of museums, a world center, and the MELATHRON of the “HEPTAPOLIS”, with facades facing the Alexandrian library will be constructed.


Magnificent tree-lined paths, gardens and lakes will be created in the open-air areas of the ZOSTER.
Visitors to the HEPTAPOLIS will be able to move freely inside the ZOSTER, from dawn to sunset, to visit the cultural centers, mansions, museums, cinemas and scientific laboratories.


One can attend lectures, seminars, symposia or mentally participate in national or international conferences, in accordance with special regulations of the “HEPTAPOLIS”.


One can also traverse the underground level by rail or electric cars that will transport them anywhere in the ZOSTER.


One may have a meal in the underground restaurants and visit the special recreation centers, hospitals, clinics, dispensaries.


The entry of visitors to the KYTTARON (CELL) zone is prohibited.
The border ring road between the ZOSTER and the cells, called the LOROS (cord) has a width of 9 meters and the only access from ZOSTER to the KYTARON is the HYMEN, an elaborately decorated gate with pediments based on Caryatids of Eleusinian type, opposite the GATE OF LIGHT.














































































-----------------------

*KYTTARON*

The area of the cells will be inaccessible to each visitor and the entrance from the HYMEN to the KYTTARON is reserved for students of the “EPTAPOLIS”, professors and academics.


Along the perimeter and along the length of the LOROS, there will be a fine marble STOA OF THE MUSES with Ionic pillars, which will be divided into 9 equal sections of the gallery as follows: OURANIA, POLYMNIA, MELPOMENI, CALLIOPI, CLEO, EUTERPI, TERPSICHORE, ERATI, and THALEIA .


At the marble entrance of the HYMEN, on the metope will be inscribed the Pythagorean: “εκάς οι βέβηλοι”. (Exhorting the “impious” or “uninitiated” to keep away).


The 9 major Schools, within the boundaries of the KYTTARON will be positioned in correlation with the distances of the 9 planets of our solar system, thus forming a map of the sky on the earth.


Apart from the 9 major faculties, within the KYTTARON will there will be constructed other buildings like the prytaneion (Deans’ Offices) the library, science laboratories, an observatory, cinema, theater, palaestra (wrestling ring), athletic facilities, lakes and woods walkways. Around the Schools, and the surrounding area, will be put great sculptural complexes associated with classic beauty, classical education, wisdom, progress and peace in the world.


The cell across the long edge of the periphery will carry two floors of small houses in which reside students and professors. In total there will be across the region 2,000 homes, four beds each, which will include all necessary accommodation and will perform all of the conditions of modern life for all 8,000 students and teachers.


In front of the entrance of small houses, there will be a stoa, across the region, bearing Ionic columns according to the classic archetypes (galleries Attalos – Kingdom). The diameter of cells is 999 meters and the center will feature the loros.


From the GATE OF LIGHT and perpendicular to the KYTTARON there will be an avenue called ANIOUSA AKTIS (ASCENDING RAY) , length 1332 meters, which will intersect the point of the PYREN with the middle Road, 999 meters long.


All Schools and other building groups in the area of KYTTARON will be of marble, constructed in accordance with classic archetypes, with ornate sculptures on pediments, friezes, panels and columns, covering the 3 basic rhythms, Ionic, Doric and Corinthian.
Inside the Schools will have the most advanced electronic equipment and direct access to major centers of Letters, Arts and Sciences in the world.















































------------------

*PYREN – THOLOS*

The PYREN will be located in the center of the KYTTARON and the whole “HEPTAPOLIS”.


The diameter of the PYREN will be 100 meters and will be considered as an area dedicated to knowledge of the microcosm and macrocosm.


In the PYREN there is the Tholos (Dome), a building shaped ball, half above ground and half below ground.


Outside the Tholos will be surrounded by a peristyle of 24 columns.


The cella frieze will depict scenes of the struggle of humankind to learn through science the secrets of the universe.


Inside the Tholos will include a vast panorama of an electronic macrocosm in the upper half and the microcosm, in the lower half of the sphere.


The ‘Internal’ trainees, in the final stage of study, will «enter» at the Tholos to be initiated in the interpretation of the «secret program» that defines the «Principles of Life» Human Nature and the Universe.


In the center of the THOLOS will be the crystal “ESTIA SPHERE”, (estia=hearth), 3 meters in diameter, within which burns a torch indicating the sanctuary LIGHT OF THE Tholos.


The “External students” can not enter from the ZOSTER to the pyrEn of the KYTTARON, but only when made “Internal”.


On the day of the oath, students will give the oath of the Tholos(dome), which relates to compliance with the law in favor of human rights, peace between peoples and the protection of the environment.


Then in front of the ESTIA SPHERE they receive their honorary diploma made of papyrus.












































www.eptapolis.gr
Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdVvnKJLkpl8-O1aSGKjJDw/videos


==========


Its a big project and i assume they will need a huge amount of money to make it real. As they said 2 weeks ago found the money and the construction will start in few months this year :dunno:" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

All I have to say about that thing. Sorry KONSTANTINOUPOLIS...


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks like something off Planet Naboo.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Btw the Acropolis of Heptapolis will have a height of 65m.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Stop doing drugs.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Since some of you guys think that i am joking or something like that here is a video of a tv show (sorry only in hellenic) from the 11th of June of Pavlos (or Paul) Pissanos (the one with the rich hair) speaking about the Heptapolis, its the guy who is running the project.


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Not going to comment any further. KONSTANTINOUPOLIS don't do this to yourself. This thing is bogus and people will laugh at you too.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Good to see our Euros are being well spent :lol:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

@ ayanamikun, Ok dont "comment" any further. For the rest who are interested I will keep this thread updated.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn, it actually makes Skopje 2014 look modest and restrained.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok, I try to be serious for a second. Who is that guy behind that project? How is it planned to be financed and what is the business model?


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know what is funnier, the thread or you Slartibartfas that you believe it. 
And since you need to search google in greek here is what I found, to end this. These people have connection to Ellinais and other neo pagan, polytheistic Reconstructionism, and so on organizations. They are just backyard clubs. Such "projects" and even bigger exist as long as the internet and obviously nobody has ever agreed to fund them. This particular thing floats years. I won't say that it is a fraud, but obviously it is bogus. I found that they claim they have found money and are building it for years now. Obviously fake and obviously without legality since they do not own any land. . Local news blogs already from 2010 warn people to stay away from them in case they get defrauded.

http://distomo.blogspot.gr/2010/07/eptapolis.html


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Slartibartfas said:


> Ok, I try to be serious for a second. Who is that guy behind that project? How is it planned to be financed and what is the business model?


First of all I am not involved in this project, I just watched the tv show and post the project here, nothing more nothing less. Who is the guy behind the project? Google Pavlos (Paul) Pissanos to find out, I am not going to do the lawyer here and the supporting act. As for the financial part and as I said in my first post, they said that they have found the money and the construction will start in few months. Now if they are pagans or not I dont know. If the mods thing that this project is a bluff they can close the thread.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

ayanamikun said:


> I don't know what is funnier, the thread or you Slartibartfas that you believe it.


Who said I "believed it"? 
This whole nonsense is in Greek so I'd rather ask for informations about it here where people understand Greek. 

Your claims that its all a rather occult bogus scheme sound like the most probable explanation indeed.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Hm, seems Paul Pissanos is not only a gifted city planner but an equally gifted scientific documtation producer:






(Unlike Heptapolis the documentaries really exist ...)


----------

